# Army Reservists Train Inside Haunted House



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

NBC Dallas - Fort Worth

Good job Boneyard.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you give them a Haunted House badge if they pass the test?
Thats darn nice of you to do that. If it saves one person from getting hurt its worth it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cool thing for Boneyard to do. I hope no props were injured during the training.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You could always let them shoot a few walls for realistic bullet holes in your haunt. Make the best of any opportunity right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they encountered any hostiles in the haunted house?:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is such a good idea.


----------

